# Outlook 2003 - Cannot send/receive automatically!



## cliffg (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Wonder if you could help me with this issue..
Since I installed SP2 for Office 2003, my send/receive isn't working automatically.

Have a look at the screenshots below to see my settings (which i believe should be as they ought to be)

Disabled schedules send/receive is NOT ticked...




































ps. I am working in Online mode..
pps. I DO receive emails when I manually hit send/receive.

Any Idea's ?


----------



## cliffg (Jan 26, 2007)

Got it solved...

Had to untick the 'schedule an automatic send/receive', close outlook, reboot, then open outlook, re-tick it, and then reboot once more.. To switch the registry setting most probably.


----------

